# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Beko 20" LCD Μαυρη μαυριλα πλακωσε...

## aquasonic

Μου την εδωσαν σημερα απο το insomnia και ειπα να ριξω μια προσπαθεια μπας και... 

Εν αρχη τα παιξε το τροφοδοτικο της. Ο πρωην ιδιοκτητης πηγε πηρε αλλο, επαιξε λεει για 5 λεπτα κανονικα, υστερα σαν εγινε ολη γκρι αλλα να διχνει κανονικα η τηλεοραση, και τωρα εχει μεινει μαυρη, αλλα ολα τα αλλα λειτουργουν κανονικα (ηχος, τηλεκοντρολ κλπ). Την πηγε σε μαστορα και του ειπε οτι ειναι panel, αλλα κατι δεν μου καθεται... Γνωμες? Οι λαμπες αναβουν κανονικα, το πανελ μενει νεκρο...

Schaub Lorenz LT20-61H1-6, Beko Σασι.
και το manual http://archive.espec.ws/section542/file17295.html

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

στο σχεδιο που μας δινεις δεν εχει το τροφοδοτικο.
κανε το εξης:βγαλε το τροφοδοτικο και θα βρεις το smd u602 ειναι  fet si9933ady  προσοχη  ειναι  8pin αλλαξε το εαν δεν φερει εικονα θα σου πω τι αλλο να κανεις. 99% η βλαβη ειναι εκει.

----------


## mystaki g

νικο κοιταξε εδω εαν εχει το τροφοδοτικο; http://elektrotanya.com/beko_20lcd_l.../download.html

----------


## aquasonic

u602 δεν βλεπω πανω... Η οθονη εχει μονο μια πλακετα (περαν του panel) η οποια περνει ολα τα scart κλπ. Η τροφοδοσια γινεται με ενα εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο 15v 4.5A το οποιο σιγουρα δεν εχει το συγκεκριμενο ic.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

κοιτα  μηπως το εχει ως FDS9933A και με κωδικο θεσης U906.

----------


## aquasonic

okay, απλα δεν θα εχω ιντερνετ για καμια βδομαδα... θα σε ενημερωσω μολις μπορεσω  :Smile:  thanks για την βοηθεια συνονοματε!

----------


## aquasonic

Χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος λογο και της ωρας + οτι μολις γυρισα απο Ιταλια, δεν βλεπω κατι... Σου ανεβασα μια φωτογραφια μηπως και σε διευκολυνω στην ανευρεση...  :Smile: 





Σε χιλιοευχαριστω για τον κοπο σου!

----------


## east electronics

τσεκαρισε οτι το τροφοδοτικο εχει σωστες τασεις

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

το  U600 τι στοιχεία έχει;

----------


## aquasonic

Αυτο εδω :  MP1593DN

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

νικο καλημερα   το υ600 ειναι αυτο που ψαχνεις αν δεν εχει εξοδο δεν δουλευει και το πανελ, μετρησε το να δεις αν  εχει  εξοδο και αλλαγη.

----------


## aquasonic

το U600 ειναι μια χαρα. Προσεξα ομως οτι το U603 σηκωνει αρκετη θερμοκρασια αμεσως και ψιλιαζομαι βραχυκυκλωμα. αυτο ειναι ενα 17-18G RK621 (voltage transistor?). Παιζει τιποτα απο εκει? + Οτι τσιριζει ελαφρος οταν λειτουργει η τηλεοραση

----------

